# Dock Diving Fun!



## ComeBackShane (Mar 20, 2021)

There is a Golden highlight in the linked video

We've only been with our Lab for seven weeks (local shelter, 2.5 years old, very high energy "Field" Lab) so we have a lot to work on and a lot to explore BUT so far we know he absolutely loves to retrieve, loves to run, loves the water (although we're pretty sure he'd never been in water before a month ago), tracks objects that are thrown, loves to use his nose and really loves working with us as a team.
He had jumped off a dock a couple times after a casually thrown lure and we've spent hours throwing the ball with the 'Chuck It' making some pretty spectacular catches.
So why not see if we might enjoy dock diving?
First, Scout came to us with some significant reactivity. He's been dropping it at a very fast rate but would diving and all that close proximity be setting him up for conflict/stress? That's always the tension with a reactive dog. Experiences and/versus the potential for conflict. We knew he loved the pool and that he'd loved jumping into the pool so we signed up for one "Spash" Friday, one Saturday and one Sunday. Quick in, quick out, stay focused, expose him to other dogs and see how it goes but be willing to call it a weekend if it anyone isn't enjoying it.
Driving to the event, I reminded myself that we could always drop this if Scout had trouble around the other dogs.
The event was very well managed and all of the other dog handlers were wonderful. I was so pleased and a bit surprised at how so many high drive dogs could be in a relatively small place with no conflict. Everyone was very aware of their dogs and all the dogs were excited to be there. No one allowed their dogs to get out of control and I think the dogs knew that things were under control.
Best part of the weekend - Scout was fantastic around a lot of other high drive dogs like him.
Second best part - Scout literally couldn't have been more excited to jump and he seems to love tracking/catching the lure.
Third best part - Watching all of these wonderfully athletic dogs do their thing.

Here's a link to Scout's third "Splash" on Sunday (we've been working on sit and stay - which he's getting good at - but all that went out the window when we stepped on the dock):
Dock Diving Central Scout at Doc Mode June 6th 2021
Here's a link to an amazing Golden named Rubie (that was just ahead of us in the line for each of our splashes - and totally relaxed until she got to the dock - currently the #2 ranked Golden in the NADD with an average jump of 25' 11"):
Rubie - an amazing Golden Diving Dog


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

What fun for Scout, great job!


----------



## ComeBackShane (Mar 20, 2021)

I almost forget my favorite dog of the entire event (a Golden!): Edmond - My Hero!
You won't regret taking the time to watch this clip of Edmond, a tripod.


----------



## ComeBackShane (Mar 20, 2021)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> What fun for Scout, great job!


Thank you.
These are such great opportunities to work with your dog and to teach important skills in a fun setting. We'll get "Sit," "Down" and "Stay" solid with some patience and a dock that we have to ourselves (it's hard to practice at an "event" that has a limit of four minutes from the moment you all step on the dock to the initiation of the second scored jump). Once he realizes I'm not throwing the lure without a sit/down/stay (we hadn't tried even a sit on a dock before the event), my guess is he'll be solid by the end of the day. We'll practice that and then we'll see how he does at another event with all the distractions (other people, a PA system, lights, and lots of other dogs).


----------

